# Ananda Apothecary - Ever Try Them?



## Trxflyer (Jan 20, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with Ananda Apothecary http://www.anandaapothecary.com ?  They seem to have a good selection of essential oils and well laid out website.  But, I don't want to be the first to shop there


----------



## Genny (Jan 23, 2013)

I did a search for Ananda on the forum because I remember someone posting about them.  I found about 4 or 5 posts where they were mentioned.  No one said anything negative about them.  
I checked another forum and there were some people that use them, but not many because of the prices.  They're right, the prices are pretty high for some of their eo's.  I also noticed that by the organic eo's it just states "Organic Source" not "Organic Certified", just in case organic eo's are important to you.


----------

